# Space music?



## Rob (Apr 20, 2010)

I was raised listening to the Star Wars trilogy score by John Williams, and after that I discovered the Star Trek music (mainly the ones composed by the late, great Jerry Goldsmith and, also, James Horner). More recently, I have come to adore Holst's The Planets (the haunting "Neptune, the Mystic" is my favourite). 

I was wondering, is there any other space-related orchestral music out there, that I'm not aware of yet? Maybe a tone poem, suite, etc? I've always been fascinated by space and, somehow, music that emulates its vastness and mysterious qualities attracts my liking.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.talkclassical.com/10754-cosmic-music-planets-stars.html


----------



## Rob (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you very much, Art Rock! That made my day.


----------



## harmony (Feb 16, 2011)

> I've always been fascinated by space and, somehow, music that emulates its vastness and mysterious qualities attracts my liking.


How about Wagner's Orchestral Music?
Wagner did not compose cosmic related works, but his orchestration is somewhat vast and powerful.
I think your ears would enjoy his "Orchestral music excepts from operas".
There are many options in online/offline stores.


----------

